# Adults Riding Shetland Ponies?



## loosie

Yes. You are too big for that size pony. Doesn't really matter how tall you are(if you don't care how you look & that your legs will drag) but about 40kg weight is probably about the absolute max for a little tacker like that. Yes, shetlands, being the build they are, can indeed carry more weight *in proportion* than other mini horses, just like some bigger ponies are more or less capable of carrying adults or large kids. 

There are those who believe that ponies can carry phenomenally more than the average horse, in proportion, but after hearing this, I decided to do some research and I found NO evidence to back up the assumption at all. A horse is a horse is a horse, regardless of their size. Some are stockier, sturdier than others, but they're all built the same basically. Carrying a substantial weight regularly DOES effect them, so we need to be aware & considerate of that & minimise our impact.


----------



## Appaloosa19

If you are clearly too big for a horse or pony, don´t ride them. It can seriously hurt their spine then they develop problems like kissing spine. Shetlands are the size of ponies perfect for 5 year olds who weigh like nothing. If it is smaller than 14 hands, I don´t recommend it.


----------



## beau159

You are too heavy to ride an 11 hand Shetland pony. 

For most lighter adults in most situations, it would not be right to ride anything smaller than 13 hands.


----------



## QtrBel

It is all about proportion in relation to size. People make the mistake of thinking just because a draft is so large they must be able to carry much greater amounts of weight. Not true. The longer the back and weaker the coupling (in proportion to the horse) the less weight the animal can carry. There are drafts that I wouldn't put what I would on a tank of a QH with a short back and strong coupling.


----------



## Celeste

Another issue with riding ponies is that it puts you in a weird balance position. So much of you is above the back that you can easily fall off due to being so high off his back. 

If you want a shetland, why not buy a little cart and drive?


----------



## jaydee

Apart from your weight you're going to have your feet dragging on the floor or your knees tucked up under your chin and will struggle to find a saddle that will fit you and the pony.
A true Shetland pony has a maximum height of 10 hands 2 inches and the average is going to be closer to 9 hands so way too small for comfort.


If you want a native pony then look for the larger ones like the Welsh D's, Dales, Fells, Highlands, New Forest and Connemara


----------



## Golden Horse

My first question is where do you live?

If you are in the UK my answer is probably yes, you’ll be fine. The Shetlands there are a different animal to what most people this side of the pond think. I lived in the Orkney Islands fir a while, and had great fun riding the bigger shetlands, and weighed more than 55kg, we used them for rounding up cows, checking sheep, such fun.

Not all Shetlands are created equal....


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Golden Horse said:


> My first question is where do you live?
> 
> If you are in the UK my answer is probably yes, you’ll be fine. The Shetlands there are a different animal to what most people this side of the pond think. I lived in the Orkney Islands fir a while, and had great fun riding the bigger shetlands, and weighed more than 55kg, we used them for rounding up cows, checking sheep, such fun.
> 
> Not all Shetlands are created equal....


The 'old world' Shetlands are stockier and can, potentially, carry more weight than the modern American version, but the height issue remains. She's still 5' 6".


----------



## Golden Horse

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> The 'old world' Shetlands are stockier and can, potentially, carry more weight than the modern American version, but the height issue remains. She's still 5' 6".


Yup and I was 5' 7" when I was riding them...

LOL as I say it was the best fun, and getting on and off was never an issue. I don't know that I would chose one as a mount, certainly not these days. The barrel takes up some of your leg, but never going to win any equitation classes, and we never had saddles as I recall.


----------



## Kalraii

Don't even consider it. I would like to be a millionaire. I would love to operate a submarine. I would also like to slap some kids around the face. Ain't happening, no no, never in my life. Keep it in your dreams <3


----------



## Banjo4blue

It all depends of the size of the shetland. Many would certainly be too small, but some would be plenty big enough. Shetlands are strong and stocky, thats why they are used for pulling carts and such. 
This thread caught my eye because I saw a lot of people saying things like 'nothing smaller that 14h' and 'no way, shetlands can only carry tiny kids' and 'the smallest you can ride is 13hh"
These statements are not true. Adults can and do ride ponies, even shetlands. I think you can use your own good judgment to find a large, strong, shetland and have no problems. I am 5'2 and 120 lbs, and I ride a 13.0 hand pony on long rides, jumps, and have no problems. I have a saddle that fits both of us, he is comfortable in proportion to me, and has absolutely no qualms carrying me. If a horse or pony has to much weight, they will tell you. They won't want to go fast, will hollow there back while being ridden, and be pulled of balance when being mounted.
So yes, people can ride horses under 14 hands. Yes people can ride ponies under 13 hands! Test ride a horse well if your not sure if their big enough, and look closely for signs that the horse is uncomfortable carrying you. 

To prove my point, here are some pictures showing me riding my pony. Obviously you can tell he's small, but that is okay. Theres nothing wrong with little guys.


----------



## loosie

Banjo4blue said:


> It all depends of the size of the shetland. Many would certainly be too small, but some would be plenty big enough. Shetlands are strong and stocky, thats why they are used for pulling carts and such.


For her weight, that's incorrect - the first bit. 55kg is too big for any shetland, by a fair bit. Pulling carts is a different kettle of fish - horses can pull way more than they can carry. Esp if she wants to do more than short walks on them - occasional short walks probably wouldn't be too bad.



> I am 5'2 and 120 lbs, and I ride a 13.0 hand pony


Which is just a teensy bit different to someone your weight riding a 10hh thing...



> If a horse or pony has to much weight, they will tell you. They won't want to go fast, will hollow there back while being ridden, and be pulled of balance when being mounted.


This statement is not correct/misleading. Yes, a horse will *try* to 'tell' it's rider stuff *if it hasn't already been taught to just put up & shut up. But very frequently the person is incapable or unwilling to 'hear' what's being said. And the back hollowing etc may well happen. Or not. Regardless of size of the animal/rider. So it is simply not reliable to count on these things 'telling' the rider they are too big/horse is uncomfortable. 

All too often horses put up & shut up with vastly more than is good for them & when body issues, lameness etc appear down the track it is also often discounted as to do with 'x' situation, because 'it can't be that because I did it for years without an issue'. All too often 'big enough' horses are damaged by being ridden too - depends how you ride, how much you ride, how fit the horse, what you do with them... 

Eg. jumping is something that is hard on a horse's joints. Any horse. Regardless of rider size. Doing too much of this greatly increases chance of injury. A heavier rider greatly increases chance of injury. So it stands to reason, if you want to minimise chances of suffering & damage to the horse, you will a) not overdo it & b)ensure you aren't a heavyweight for the size of your horse. People are all too often blase or ignorant about the effects they have from riding a horse.

By all means, if you want to dispute/debate these points, be my guest, I'm all for considering alternate information. But please provide facts - data, studies etc, which provide evidence for your opinion. As said, I have looked into it & so far found absolutely zilch to back up assumptions such as yours. There is plenty however, to show that riding horses is easily damaging to them though, if we're not careful & considerate about it. **NOT saying it's always the case...


----------



## beau159

Banjo4blue said:


> This thread caught my eye because I saw a lot of people saying things like
> .....
> 'the smallest you can ride is 13hh"
> These statements are not true.
> 
> I am 5'2 and 120 lbs, and I ride a 13.0 hand pony


A 13 hand pony is much larger than a 10 hand pony, which the OP was asking about. And you are fairly small, in terms of adult sizes. Thus you do fine with a smaller horse. 

Pulling a cart and packing a human are not to be compared!

Horses are stoic animals. They often still do things for us because they want to please, even though they may be uncomfortable or in pain. It is up to us to use logic and reason when making decisions. 

An average sized adult is too heavy to regularly ride a 10 or 11 hand pony.


----------



## Golden Horse

Again, you need to consider what type of Shetland we are talking about...remember that the Island ponies were bred tough, to be worked and ridden by adults. We are not talking a fine bred pony.

I would want to see the pony.

American Shetland












Versus ‘original’ Shetlands http://www.coppiceshetlands.co.uk/geldings


----------



## SilverMaple

How about finding a stocky shetland cross that's a bit larger? If you can find a stocky little gentleman about 13-14 hands, you'll be fine.


----------



## elkdog

My rule of thumb is a MAXIMUM 20% of the horses weight on a healthy horse. Older ones drop to 15% or less. And a lot of that can depend on the build of the horse. I prefer a short back. As mentioned before the drafts have a longer back so 15% is still a lot of weight.

If you like ponies, try a Fjord. I love mine! And they have GREAT feet!


----------



## jaydee

Banjo4blue said:


> It all depends of the size of the shetland. Many would certainly be too small, but some would be plenty big enough. Shetlands are strong and stocky, thats why they are used for pulling carts and such.
> This thread caught my eye because I saw a lot of people saying things like 'nothing smaller that 14h' and 'no way, shetlands can only carry tiny kids' and 'the smallest you can ride is 13hh"
> These statements are not true. Adults can and do ride ponies, even shetlands. I think you can use your own good judgment to find a large, strong, shetland and have no problems. I am 5'2 and 120 lbs, and I ride a 13.0 hand pony on long rides, jumps, and have no problems. I have a saddle that fits both of us, he is comfortable in proportion to me, and has absolutely no qualms carrying me. If a horse or pony has to much weight, they will tell you. They won't want to go fast, will hollow there back while being ridden, and be pulled of balance when being mounted.
> So yes, people can ride horses under 14 hands. Yes people can ride ponies under 13 hands! Test ride a horse well if your not sure if their big enough, and look closely for signs that the horse is uncomfortable carrying you.
> 
> To prove my point, here are some pictures showing me riding my pony. Obviously you can tell he's small, but that is okay. Theres nothing wrong with little guys.



Your pony isn't a UK Shetland and 13 hands isn't 9 or 10 hands
If the OP is talking purebred Shetlands then 10.2 is the max height for registration
She isn't any heavier than you but she is 4 inches taller
When I was a teen and a young adult I also rode small ponies - under 12 hands - including Shetlands but not as a regular thing and certainly wouldn't have wanted to buy one as my main pony because I'd have looked stupid on it and would have struggled to keep up with my friends on their more normal size horses and ponies
There's no shortage of more suitable sized ponies so I see no point in being under horsed
The average weight of a 10 hand pony is around 220kg/485 pounds so using the 20% rule that pony should carry no more than 100lb. 
The modern day Shetland is nothing like as tough and stocky as the old working ponies used to be.


----------



## bsms

Mongolian horses:








​ 
Did Genghis Khan really conquer the world on a Mongolian horse? | Daily Mail Online​
I'm inclined to think 10 hands is too small, but I haven't tried it. This is me at 180 lbs riding our 13.0 hand mustang:








​
His legs are the same diameter as 15.3 hand tall Mia's legs were. Our rides are more like horse-hiking. Maybe 90% at a walk due to the terrain and rocky footing. And if anything, he may act more comfortable carrying me than slender 15.0 hand Bandit does. He's like riding a 13.0 hand TANK.

But I honestly don't see any reason why adults NEED to ride a smaller horse than Cowboy. And I rarely ride him since the females in my family are much lighter than I am. And 13.0 hands is still a full foot taller than a 10.0 hand Shetland. But...the OP is also about 60 lbs lighter than I am.

If it were me, though, I'd say don't do it. Not on a regular basis. Not unless there is some need to do so.

FWIW, I don't think I've ever been on a horse without breaking the "20% Rule" - a rule based on bad science.


----------



## loosie

Golden Horse said:


> Again, you need to consider what type of Shetland we are talking about...remember that the Island ponies were bred tough, to be worked and ridden by adults. We are not talking a fine bred pony.


Were they really bred to be ridden by adults? Were they bigger back then? And don't forget that regardless what a horse is bred for/has to put up with, doesn't mean it's good for it, & we also know a lot more about physiology these days, to understand the effects...

But I mainly wanted to comment on your post to say WOW! I would have never thought of that 'American Shetland' in the same league as a REAL shetland - I actually thought you'd got it wrong, but looked it up. That type looks like a fine arab pony, I don't get how they can even call that a shetland!


----------



## SteadyOn

loosie said:


> But I mainly wanted to comment on your post to say WOW! I would have never thought of that 'American Shetland' in the same league as a REAL shetland - I actually thought you'd got it wrong, but looked it up. That type looks like a fine arab pony, I don't get how they can even call that a shetland!


I first saw that type in a breed class at the Royal in Toronto and was very surprised/confused. At first assumed I was seeing exceptionally small Hackney ponies or something.


----------



## Golden Horse

loosie said:


> Were they really bred to be ridden by adults? Were they bigger back then? And don't forget that regardless what a horse is bred for/has to put up with, doesn't mean it's good for it, & we also know a lot more about physiology these days, to understand the effects...


Yes they were, remember that the Shetland Islands are small, and have harsh living conditions, the ponies were bred to be little work horses that could survive on the bare minimum of food...biggest problem with keeping them is keeping them on a restricted regime...I have no proof but would venture to suggest that there is more harm done to Shetlands that are over fed and under worked, than those being ridden by small adults. Icelandic horses, very much on the same lines, easy keep, adult rides. In the rest of the UK the ponies were bigger, because the living was a little easier...



loosie said:


> But I mainly wanted to comment on your post to say WOW! I would have never thought of that 'American Shetland' in the same league as a REAL shetland - I actually thought you'd got it wrong, but looked it up. That type looks like a fine arab pony, I don't get how they can even call that a shetland!


This is why I always want to ask which type of Shetland a person is asking about, because the answers are obviously very different. I always think of the short hairy type that I know....again, living in the next group of Islands south from Shetland, I have had some hands on experience with them.

Now while I will defend that the OP would be fine weight wise, and the barrel would take up the leg......would I set out to promote it...well no....but at the same time, I look back with nostalgia at the fun we had with those little ponies.....140 pounds, and 5'7" I only rode the full height ones.....


----------



## elkdog

FWIW, I don't think I've ever been on a horse without breaking the "20% Rule" - a rule based on bad science.[/QUOTE]

I didn't base this on science, just personal experience. The 20% is for a pack saddle. A Pack horse deals with dead weight. A well balanced rider is a much easier load for a horse. But for the long haul, I think 20% still a good idea.

I went to the Frank Church with a guy once that put about 30% on his horses. 50 miles in one of his horses went lame. It's withers abscessed and had to be drained. It was bad. If we didn't have a vet with us, I don't think the horse would have made it. We had to divide the load among other horses and when we got back his other horse was lame too.


----------



## Golden Horse

elkdog said:


> I went to the Frank Church with a guy once that put about 30% on his horses. 50 miles in one of his horses went lame. It's withers abscessed and had to be drained. It was bad. If we didn't have a vet with us, I don't think the horse would have made it. We had to divide the load among other horses and when we got back his other horse was lame too.


Yet there are horses who have completed the Tevis Cup carrying 30% of their weight...

One can't simply use a math calculation, because there are to many variables to make it anything more than a guess..

Is the horse old or young, short backed or long, wide across the loin or narrow?

Does the tack fit correctly, and does it have broad weight distributing design?

Is the load balanced, if a rider do they have some amount of skill..I was amazed that my fat self was told in a group lesson that I was riding the lightest of all.

Now what sort of riding is being done, how long, over what terrain?

I have not weighed my horse, but I guess that she is carrying 25%.....but when I first got her she would have been carrying 20%, but she had been stood in a field for 2 years and was out of shape and fat. Now she is muscled and a lot thinner, so the ratio has changed, but she carries me easier. Would I do lessons, and show her on the flat? Yes, that is what we do..

Would I take her out hunting on rough ground all day? NO

Would I ride her for a 2 or three hour trail ride on mainly level ground? Yes

Would I jump her? NO


People like the idea of 20%...but it really is a nonsense...a random figure.


----------



## knightrider

Here are some photos of people riding horses that some would think are too small for them. I have two 13 hand Pasos that I ride all the time, and never have a problem with them, either staying sound or me feeling unbalanced. Paso Finos are normally small and men ride them all the time. They stay sound, and many of them are ridden into their 30's. Paso Finos are not known for having thick legs or sturdy builds, but they are known for staying sound and longevity. Mongolian ponies, Fjords, Paso Finos, Icelandics all are known for carrying adults with no problems.


----------



## jaydee

I'm not sure what riding 13 hand ponies/horses (or Icelandics which average at 13 to 14 hands) has got to do with a 5ft 7 person riding a Shetland pony which is going to only be 10.2 hands max
The ponies were traditionally used more as pack animals or for pulling carts than they were for riding - and for that reason were used a lot in the coal mining industry. Nowadays they're seen as small children's ponies or shown by lightweight and adults that aren't so tall that they spoil the appearance and action - you'd need to be no more than 5ft 2 really to do that and with the increasing weight rules in UK showing classes now you'd have to comply with that too.


For those that are arguing weight, this is one of the most recent studies and the conclusions were very positive 
https://ker.com/equinews/horses-weight-carrying-ability-studied/
Depending on the fitness and build of the horse, the rider's ability and what sort of work and terrain you're on you might move between 20 and 30% 
I like to adopt the 'just because they can doesn't mean they should' philosophy myself


----------



## bsms

^^ The study that link cites is the badly flawed study I mentioned.

That doesn't mean I support adults riding small Shetland ponies. But...I have no experience, so maybe it would be OK or maybe not. I think there is a big difference between my 13 hand mustang and a 10 hand pony - and my mustang is very solidly built for his size. I guess I'd come back to asking "_Why? Why not just ride a little bigger horse - 13-14 hands?_"

BTW: Bandit was ridden in relay races at 30-35% of his body weight, 10-15 mile runs. Judging from how rigidly he braced his back when he arrived, I have to assume that was way too much. I think it will be miraculous if he doesn't have significant damage to his legs or back, although he seems fine for the two of us putzing around - which is all I really do in riding, or care to do. If a horse is bracing his back, he is telling you either that you weigh too much, he isn't fit enough, or your riding style is hard on his back. And that you need to change SOMETHING.

OTOH, if your horse can move fluidly and relaxed underneath you, then you are probably OK. IMHO.


----------



## loosie

> I like to adopt the 'just because they can doesn't mean they should' philosophy myself


Hear hear!

But bummer, that link u posted didn't work. I've seen that one before but couldn't find it just now to post correct link either. Dr Deb Bennett, Dr Ian Bidstrup, Sharon May Davis & I think Dr Teskey are names that come to mind who have done studies on this too.


----------



## jaydee

The thread strayed a bit but the question of weight still has to come into it.
In this case, even if you remove the weight from the scenario a 5ft 7 rider is going to be so high out of the saddle that they'll be very top heavy and unstable and they'll struggle to find a saddle to fit both of them
I've sat (if you could even call it that) on some of the smaller Shetland ponies and my feet were touching the floor - I'm only 5ft 3.


----------



## Shylaaa

I have a shetland that I take on trail rides and I'm 5'9. However, I do only walk and do it every couple of days to get him out of the paddock. I weigh 60 kg and have ridden him all my life. Although, it does depend on the size(hh), age, workload etc. If you do decide to ride your shetland, it is a lot of fun and both myself and my shetland Rocky go for 2km hacks without lameness, soreness etc.


----------



## Foxhunter

When you look at the true Shetland - not the US version, they are hardy little devils! 

I cannot find anything about it but to my eyes they are dwarfs. Large heads, short necks, normal bodies and very short legs. 

They were used by the drifters for herding and packing and worked in the mines often pulling way more than their own body weight.

For years I have wondered about this. Being bred on a series of islands genetic versatility was not easily available. 

It can be likened to the Manx cat (tailless) they originated from the Isle of Man, they hop like a rabbit. It is now a fact that they suffer from spina bifida 

As for riding Shetlands if they are the original type short rides would probably be fine but anything much more would probably be a strain, 

I know that Mongolians rode small ponies and from an early age *but, * how long so they have a working life? Odds are that it is fairly short.


----------



## Caledonian

It does depend on the Shetland. The Scottish Shetland has always been known for being small and extremely strong. 

The breed society describes them as being the strongest of all the breeds for their size, and that strength has been used for thousands of years to work the land and carry their owners. 

In the 17th and 18th centuries they were described as being 9 or 10 ‘nives or handbreadths’ high, being able to live to a considerable age of 28-30, still good to ride in their twenties and able to carry a man or woman for 20 miles a day. 

That said, given all we know about horse welfare, I don’t believe that anyone larger than a very lightweight adult should be using them for riding. 

There used to be two types of Scottish Shetland; a finer version with a dished face and a stocky leg-at-each-corner type. Some still show the traditional stocky build and, at 8 stone 6 pounds, the OP may be able to get away with riding the pony for short periods. 

They’re not considered dwarfs. Scarcity of food is not thought to have stunted their growth through starvation, as generations raised on the mainland with plenty of feed remained small. Rather, it was their size that made it easier for them to work and survive in severe conditions. In addition, ponies on the nearby Orkney islands were described as small, but not as small as Shetland ponies and they lived in similar conditions.

They’re thought to have always been around that height, given that they're descended from the small wild European ponies.


----------



## Foxhunter

Caledonian said:


> It does depend on the Shetland. The Scottish Shetland has always been known for being small and extremely strong.
> 
> The breed society describes them as being the strongest of all the breeds for their size, and that strength has been used for thousands of years to work the land and carry their owners.
> 
> In the 17th and 18th centuries they were described as being 9 or 10 ‘nives or handbreadths’ high, being able to live to a considerable age of 28-30, still good to ride in their twenties and able to carry a man or woman for 20 miles a day.
> 
> That said, given all we know about horse welfare, I don’t believe that anyone larger than a very lightweight adult should be using them for riding.
> 
> There used to be two types of Scottish Shetland; a finer version with a dished face and a stocky leg-at-each-corner type. Some still show the traditional stocky build and, at 8 stone 6 pounds, the OP may be able to get away with riding the pony for short periods.
> 
> They’re not considered dwarfs. Scarcity of food is not thought to have stunted their growth through starvation, as generations raised on the mainland with plenty of feed remained small. Rather, it was their size that made it easier for them to work and survive in severe conditions. In addition, ponies on the nearby Orkney islands were described as small, but not as small as Shetland ponies and they lived in similar conditions.
> 
> They’re thought to have always been around that height, given that they're descended from the small wild European ponies.


I just did some research, in 1650s the average height in the U.K. was 173 cm - 5'8" this decreased in the late 1600s TP 5'6" and continued to decline until the 1800 s

Commoner people would also have weighed a great deal less than they do today. Diets were very different. 

So, this seems to indicate that people were smaller and lighter way back then! 

I found it interesting that the reason for smaller people was due to the Industrial Revolution, people were worked a lot harder and although earning better money items became more expensive.


----------



## Caledonian

Foxhunter said:


> I just did some research, in 1650s the average height in the U.K. was 173 cm - 5'8" this decreased in the late 1600s TP 5'6" and continued to decline until the 1800 s
> 
> Commoner people would also have weighed a great deal less than they do today. Diets were very different.
> 
> So, this seems to indicate that people were smaller and lighter way back then!
> 
> I found it interesting that the reason for smaller people was due to the Industrial Revolution, people were worked a lot harder and although earning better money items became more expensive.



The English figures are similar to those from Scotland. Location, social status, genetics, famines/diet and landlord ‘improvers’, all affected height and weight here, but the mean height changed very little between the Bronze Age and the turn of the Twentieth century – around 168cm (5’6”) to 175cm (5’9”). 

I agree that they’d be lighter. Research into men’s weight for the medieval period shows that they were many kg lighter, around 73kg (11 stone) in comparison to today’s 13 stone. 

I think that the ponies from that time had reputation for being sturdy, but I doubt that they were carrying a similar weight without it damaging their bodies in some way, even if people (or packs) were lighter at 8 to 10 stone.

Yes, it is interesting how the Industrial Revolution is said to have affected height. Hard work, poor diet would make people smaller. However, much of the data for this period comes from Army records, which suffer from selection bias – perhaps it’s the height of those volunteering to join, rather than changing height of the population. :wink:


----------



## loosie

Foxhunter said:


> I found it interesting that the reason for smaller people was due to the Industrial Revolution, people were worked a lot harder and although earning better money items became more expensive.


That's exactly right. Clothing was too expensive, so people had to stop growing out of it.


----------

